#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Απώλεια διπλώματος οδήγησης και αστυνομικής ταυτότητας

## milt

Εκδοση αστυνομικής ταυτότητας :
Αφού πρώτα κάνετε δήλωση στον αξιωματικό υπηρεσίας για τον τρόπο απώλειας της ταυτότητας , κλοπή ή απώλεια και ακυρωθεί η παλιά ταυτότητα ...

1.Πιστοποιητικό γεννήσεως από τον Δήμο για έκδοση αστυνομικής ταυτότητας (όχι απο ΚΕΠ),θα χρειαστείται κάποιο έγγραφο στον δήμο για να σας δώσουν το πιστοποιητικό,όπωςµπαλιο διαβατήριο έστω και ληγμένο,δίπλωμα,...κτλ
2.Δυο ασπρόμαυρες φωτογραφίες για ταυτότητα
3.Υπεύθυνη δήλωση όπου βεβαιώνεται η διεύθυνση κατοικίας και ότι ζητάς την έκδοση αστυνομικής ταυτότητας.
4.Παράβολο του δημοσίου 9 ευρώ από ΔΟΥ.
5.Ένας μάρτυρας με την ταυτότητα του (οποιοσδήποτε άνω των 18 ετών)

Την νέα ταυτότητα την παραλαμβάνεται επιτόπου .

Επανέκδοση διπλώματος οδήγησης:

1.Ταυτότητα και φωτοαντίγραφο αυτής .
2.Μία φωτογραφία τύπου διαβατηρίου (Έγχρωμη 0,04Χ0,06)
3.Διπλότυπο παράβολο από ΔΟΥ 9,02 ευρώ, στον κωδικό ΚΑΕ 3439
4.Διπλότυπα παράβολα από ΔΟΥ 2Χ30 ευρώ, στον κωδικό ΚΑΕ 3439

Το νέο δίπλωμα το παραλαμβάνεται περίπου σε ένα μήνα .

----------

Xάρης

----------

